# Super Resin Polish or Ultra Deep Shine



## Razormck

I currently have a very large bottle of each AG SRP and UDS and would like advise on which would you use on a Metallic Black Yaris which has just been washed with Duragloss 901 and now silky smooth after being clayed.

Or would you use something completely different e.g i have £25 burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## -ROM-

I would use the SRP and spend £10 on a bottle of EGP to go voer the top of it, you'll get a nice gloss and it will be very durable and long lasting!


----------



## Razormck

Is there anything i can use this UDS on or is it now rendered useless - i have the extra gloss protection - i got it all as a kit and onyl caught the detialing bug recently.


----------



## Tricky Red

Throw the UDS, it's rubbish stuff. Bit like T-Cut. Newer technologies have overtaken it.


----------



## pampos

Buy some EGP...i tried both SRP and UDS and i found SRP easier to use with better results...But that's only me....


----------



## tdm

i wouldnt throw the uds just yet. ok its not the best, but it can be useful... i find it works really well on dark colour and is pretty handy at masking any defects aswell. where it falls down for me is the application, but a damp pad soon sorts that out.


----------



## Pezza4u

Tricky Red said:


> Throw the UDS, it's rubbish stuff. Bit like T-Cut. Newer technologies have overtaken it.


Can't be that bad surely, I've got a bottle I need to use up!


----------



## steve8582

Tricky Red said:


> Throw the UDS, it's rubbish stuff. Bit like T-Cut. Newer technologies have overtaken it.


Isn't it a newer product than SRP?


----------



## Dave KG

Pezza4u said:


> Can't be that bad surely, I've got a bottle I need to use up!


Its not at all like T-Cut IMHO - T-Cut is a hevay cutting compound, UDS is a combined cleaner and sealent, they are two completely different products... and come to think of it, T-Cut isn't as bad as you may imagine or have been led to believe. Yes, its heavy cutting, but both it and T-Cut Metallic have their place as I demonstrated the other week, write up on here somewhere... Used with respect it can be used by hand or machine for effective severe defect correction. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

steve8582 said:


> Isn't it a newer product than SRP?


Yes.


----------



## Tricky Red

Sorry - my error, got mixed up with "Paintwork Renovator". It's been a long day. I take it all back. 

:lol::tumbleweed:


----------



## markbigears

UDS didn't bring anything to the table. Supposed to be made for dark coloured cars, but made no difference to the finish of my British racing green TVR. As far as i'm aware, it has no abrasives but has chemical cleaners. I found it dead easy to apply and remove. Bottle now sits at the back sulking.


----------



## BMW^Z4

Can I use SRP with water?


----------



## Razormck

Well my Yaris is Metallic black so might give it a go see how it works on the black then make a decision. 

Should i use it instead of SRP or on top or before?


----------



## roscopervis

markbigears said:


> UDS didn't bring anything to the table. Supposed to be made for dark coloured cars, but made no difference to the finish of my British racing green TVR. As far as i'm aware, it has no abrasives but has chemical cleaners. I found it dead easy to apply and remove. Bottle now sits at the back sulking.


I'm sure its got a small amount of abrasives - I've successfully removed etched in bird lime marks from my paint before now with it.

I think its a very good product, but works better with a wax topping it rather than a sealant.

Think of it as SRP, but with more of a wax/glaze finish rather than the sealant finish of the SRP (which allows the EGP to bond to the SRP). As such, top with wax and you get a very very decent finish. Adds a wetness that SRP can't.


----------



## Dave KG

BMW^Z4 said:


> Can I use SRP with water?


I wouldn't. Its well enough lubed as it is to be used as a working polish with no additional water or quick detailer... if you mean using in the rain, I certainly would avoid it.


----------



## Razormck

Im getting confused:detailer 

so i've washed, clayed and washed so what next?

Do i just use SRP then EGP for a great finish and fill some swirls

OR

DO i use UDS then SRP then EGP

sorry if im acting dumb here - but im really new to detailing.


----------



## roscopervis

If you're using SRP and EGP, then there is no place for UDS in that as the EGP doesn't bond to UDS.

If you didn't have the EGP, then I would generally recommend using SRP if it is to be topped by a sealant, or UDS if is to be topped by a wax.

Remember to let the EGP cure for at least an hour and then to layer the EGP to get the best from it, each layer at least a day apart.


----------



## Dave KG

Razormck said:


> Im getting confused:detailer
> 
> so i've washed, clayed and washed so what next?
> 
> Do i just use SRP then EGP for a great finish and fill some swirls
> 
> OR
> 
> DO i use UDS then SRP then EGP
> 
> sorry if im acting dumb here - but im really new to detailing.


The first option: Wash>Clay>SRP>EGP.


----------



## loki

Acording to the AG website the UDS can be used after the SRP

So I guess its the SRP to remove/fill the swirls then the UDS over the top like an EGP for darker paints! :detailer:


----------



## e60mad

As you have both EGP and UDS, I'd choose EGP to go over the SRP. If your car is quite swirly, a couple of coats of SRP and a couple of coats of EGP and you'll be on to a winner.
BTW, welcome to DW :wave:, fellow Ayrshire bod!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

As above, stick to SRP & EGP


----------



## afcjay

how long should the EGP lastif i was to wash my car once a week and what would you recommend to use after each wash? is there a good quick detailer for metalic (mica) black?


----------

